# PRE GTX 960 CLUB



## mroofie (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi tpu 
This is a pre gtx 960 club 

1. So who is planning to buy this soon to be released nvidia gpu ?

2. What will you be doing bechmarking or playing etc. ?

3. Are you hyped ? 

4.


----------



## btarunr (Nov 29, 2014)

Don't hold your breath for this card.


----------



## mroofie (Nov 29, 2014)

btarunr said:


> Don't hold your breath for this card.


how so ? :/


----------



## Dbiggs9 (Nov 29, 2014)

we will see


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 29, 2014)

LOL...

1. Not buying this mythjcal unicorn.
2. play with it.
3. Lol, no.


----------



## mroofie (Nov 29, 2014)

EarthDog said:


> LOL...
> 
> 1. Not buying this mythjcal unicorn.
> 2. play with it.
> 3. Lol, no.


how is this a mythical unicorn?


----------



## Recus (Nov 29, 2014)

mroofie said:


> how is this a mythical unicorn?



Because they never learn.


----------



## mroofie (Nov 29, 2014)

Recus said:


> Because they never learn.


ummm ?? xD
Me no understand :0


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 29, 2014)

Me either...


----------



## mroofie (Nov 29, 2014)

EarthDog said:


> Me either...


are you being sarcastic?? If so not cool !


----------



## drknrg (Dec 5, 2014)

If the GTX 960 ends up having the 980M specs (1536 CUDA Cores, 64 ROPs and a 256 bit memory bus) with the core clocked at 993MHz and the memory at 6008MHz I'm definitely getting one.


----------

